# Does anyone get shaky wrist/arms after working out?



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

I haven't worked out in awhile but I remember when I used to work out my wrist/arms, a day later my wrists would be a little shaky if I tried grasping onto something like a fork.


----------



## itsjustme24 (Jan 2, 2007)

yes, this happens to me too after I do yoga


----------



## Blue Oval (Oct 18, 2006)

the very first time i did bench my arms were really shaky after that but other than that, nope


----------



## Kardax (Dec 29, 2004)

I've had that experience, too 

I'm with Blue Oval--it doesn't happen so much after your body is adjusted to working out.

-Ryan


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: re: Does anyone get shaky wrist/arms after working out?*



Kardax said:


> I've had that experience, too
> 
> I'm with Blue Oval--it doesn't happen so much after your body is adjusted to working out.
> 
> -Ryan


I agree if you get shaky during your set that's one thing but post workout or in between sets more than likely means you've starved your body of fuel needed to get through the workout. If it continues to happen eat a small meal 30 minutes prior to workout.


----------



## Aero (Feb 22, 2007)

The same thing happends to me in gym. When my class goes into the weight room,I always come out all shaky and it doesn't wear off until two or three periods later. Later on I found out that my muscles were in shock from lifting the weights.


----------



## Blue Oval (Oct 18, 2006)

you could try warming up with light weights first, see if that helps any


----------

